# need serial or keygen



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey, I just d-loaded a trial of office 07 and I was wondering if anyone had a keygen or serial THAT WORKED, I really need it, thx.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry, we dont offer serials, cracks, hacks etc on this site.

Contact Micro$oft and see of they will help


Read the forum rules. http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

please read the forum rules
http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Seeing as Office 2007 is available retail, I don't think the Trial/Beta testing program is still acitve ....


----------

